# Corks - Wet or Dry which do you prefer?



## Dominick (Sep 21, 2008)

This was my first time bottling and I use the hand corker to cork the wine bottles, (good tool). I saw in George's videos he just splashes them in the solution from cleaning the bottles. 

I corked before I saw the video and I just made the humidor for the corks with the sulfite in water, i didn't soak the corks or even wet them, I just let them get surrounded by the vapors of the sulfite then put the corks in Dry after getting gassed for 20 mins.

Is there any advantages of wetting the corks?

Is adding dry corks betting then using wet corks?

Or is it just personal preference?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 21, 2008)

Wetting corks is actually worse but when you dont have the humidor to sanitize them then pouring some sulfite solution over them while they rest in a colander to drip dry is the next best thing.Soaking them is not a good idea.
*Edited by: wade *


----------

